# Paul named Western Conference Player of the Month



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/12/new_orleans_hornets_chris_paul_2.html

:clap:

Here's hoping he and his team have a better December. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Chris_Paul_Named_Western_Confe-291443-31.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I haven't been able to catch Paul play yet this season, but by the looks of things he picked up where he left off last year. Still one of my favorite players.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP named WC Player of the Month for March...




> Paul led the Hornets to an 11-5 record, averaging 24.2 points, 10.8 assists, 5.9 rebounds and a Western Conference-best 3.2 steals. Paul shot .517 from the field and .944 from the free-throw line. On March 11, Paul tallied 30 points, 13 assists and 10 rebounds in a 109-98 win over Washington, for his sixth triple-double of the season. Paul notched 10 double-doubles (45 for the season) and was named Player of the Week once in March. He leads the NBA in assists and steals, and ranks second in triple-doubles and third in double-doubles.


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/04/03/players.month/index.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats CP3!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Nowitzki wins this month and it's only because the hornets big men haven't rebounded or defended worth a crap all month
Paul averaged 28.3 points,11.7 assists,6.3 rebounds,2.7 turnovers and shot 53%.Nowitzki had good numbers,but Paul's month blows his away he even went 13-28 on three pointers.Of course noone else except West wants to act like they deserve an nba paycheck so they only went 3-6 in april.God help us if the other hornets should start pretending they actually belonged in the nba.




> Nowitzki averaged 30.3 points, 8.8 rebounds and 2.1 assists in eight starts while shooting 55.1% (87-158 FGs) from the floor, 35.3% (6-17 3FGs) from 3-point range and 87.3% (62-71 FTs) from the line. The 10-year veteran recorded five 30-point outings with two double-doubles.


----------

